# how to know which villagers are common or rare?



## todytode (Jul 2, 2013)

I have 3 frogs in my town right now, which is too many. how to know who's the most common one
and I'll force that one moving out asap. I hate frog really really hate


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jul 2, 2013)

Don't feel bad, I've got 4 rabbits in my town. I'm tired of all these damn rabbits. Just like in real life, these little things can multiply quick.


----------



## Blueyoshi (Jul 2, 2013)

I've got two monkeys, two bears, two ostriches ;'(


----------



## chriss (Jul 2, 2013)

Blueyoshi said:


> I've got two monkeys, two bears, two ostriches ;'(


Noah's Ark?? ^^^

I dont think there is a certain common villager. There are common favorite villagers for sure though.
I think its just all luck's fault that you have so many frogs lol. Just wait it out, they will eventually ask to leave


----------



## eresin (Jul 2, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Don't feel bad, I've got 4 rabbits in my town. I'm tired of all these damn rabbits. Just like in real life, these little things can multiply quick.



*giggles*

I have 2 frogs in my town but they are both so cute I can't decide who I would want rid of <3 Puddles & Lily


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't think there is such a thing as a common or rare villager. And you didn't even tell us the names of the frogs so even if villagers had rarities, how are we suppose to know who is more common?

Maybe I'm just not understanding this thread..

On another note, I have two snooty cows in my town. And neither of them can leave till I get their pictures.

- - - Post Merge - - -



eresin said:


> *giggles*
> 
> I have 2 frogs in my town but they are both so cute I can't decide who I would want rid of <3 Puddles & Lily



I had Puddles and Lily in my WW town at the same time <3


----------



## Lucious (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't like mouses. Haha. But luckily I only have one


----------



## Joey (Jul 2, 2013)

I have 2 rabbits in my town, Coco and Ruby. I don't like Ruby.


----------



## Ichigo Senpai (Jul 2, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I don't think there is such a thing as a common or rare villager. And you didn't even tell us the names of the frogs so even if villagers had rarities, how are we suppose to know who is more common?
> 
> Maybe I'm just not understanding this thread..
> 
> ...




Haha, most of my villagers are snooty and pretentious. (Bonbon, Beardo,Rudy,Ankha, etc.)
Coco has got to be my favorite in my town!


----------



## jPottie (Jul 2, 2013)

I have two frogs also, Cousteau and Prince, but I think they're both super cute & love 'em both. I don't think I'd want either to move as of right now : D


----------



## Sheepish (Jul 2, 2013)

I have two pigs and two deer in my town. Though I guess I can't complain about the deer, since they seem to be quite sought after (not so much for the two I have, Bruce and Erik, but still).


----------



## Shishi-Oh (Jul 2, 2013)

For some reason, the newly added characters seem to be the most common (and, unfortunately, they also seem to be the ugliest/least wanted). But maybe that's just me.


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2013)

I almost ended up with three squirrels: Filbert, Peanut, and Hazel. But I reset because I didn't want Hazel, haha.

All the other animals in my town are unique: a bear (Chow), a rabbit (Tiffany), a goat (Pashmina), a deer (Bam), an eagle (Keaton), and an ostrich (Blanche). A sheep (Vesta) just moved out and I have a cat (Lolly) moving in soon.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Jul 2, 2013)

I have 2 ant eaters, a hippo, 2 bunny, mouse, rabbit, squirrel and like one other third thing


----------



## kmyk (Jul 2, 2013)

I wish I had more frogs in my town. I just have the one, jambette. I also have a bear (grizzly), a mouse (Brocolo), two cats (olivia and merry), kangaroo (Mathilda), penguin (Flo), pig (Curly), and a stupid clown sheep called pietro. If he didn't look like a clown, I think I would like him.


----------



## todytode (Jul 2, 2013)

frogs in my town are Cousteau, Wart Jr. and Diva. all of them are ugly but Diva is the scariest neighbors ever...
so I just made up my mind that she's the one who will be expelled ASAP


----------



## Datura (Jul 2, 2013)

I haven't really heard about rare villagers in New Leaf. In WW monkeys used to be rare, though they are now readily available.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 2, 2013)

I have 2 alligators (which is quite odd)
and 2 cats


----------



## seanman1224 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hamsters seem rare? And Octopus considering there are only 3.


----------



## Fjoora (Jul 2, 2013)

Tina said:


> I almost ended up with three squirrels: Filbert, Peanut, and Hazel. But I reset because I didn't want Hazel, haha.
> 
> All the other animals in my town are unique: a bear (Chow), a rabbit (Tiffany), a goat (Pashmina), a deer (Bam), an eagle (Keaton), and an ostrich (Blanche). A sheep (Vesta) just moved out and I have a cat (Lolly) moving in soon.



Bam, Lolly and Blanche are all dream villagers for me..
Keaton is in my town too, he is a doll.


----------



## mechacoffee (Jul 2, 2013)

I have two frogs Ribbot and Diva. *w* Ribbot is super cute and I also enjoy Diva so I'm in no rush to move them out. c:


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 2, 2013)

I've got a zoo...  @.@

1 elephant
2 frogs
1 bunny
1 squirrel
1 dog
1 wolf
1 chicken
1 bird/robin

And 1 more but I cant remember what it is lol


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> Bam, Lolly and Blanche are all dream villagers for me..
> Keaton is in my town too, he is a doll.



I'm not that fussed on Blanche, admittedly. ^^; Lolly is yet to arrive. I absolutely love Bam though. <3



Cottonball said:


> I've got a zoo...  @.@
> 
> 1 elephant
> 2 frogs
> ...



Sans the elephant, it sounds more like a farm to me!


----------



## StiX (Jul 2, 2013)

I've got:

2 Mice, Bree & Rizzo
1 Cat, Rudy
2 Rabbits, Cole & Chrissy
1 Elephant, Tia
1 Sheep, Curlos
1 Gorilla, Rocket
1 Bear, Klaus 
1 Squirrel, Ricky

Not sure which ones are rare or not... I'd really want Apollo or Stitches though! It does seem like the new villagers are more common...

but aren't the villagers just random?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 2, 2013)

Mine's crazy...

1 Koala
1 Bear Cub
1 Penguin
1 Alligator
1 Eagle
1 Deer
1 Elephant
1 Wolf
1 Cat
1 Bunny


----------



## ACking (Jul 2, 2013)

I have two squirrels, Caroline & Peanut


----------



## NDNA_ (Jul 2, 2013)

I got 1 rabbit, 2 cats, 1 squirrel, 1 horse, 1 pig, 1 hippo, 1 doe and 1 monkey...

I've got a real zoo too >.<

But actually I'm searching for Zucker (english) /Takoya (japanese) / Marvin (french) who is kinda rare!


----------



## Odette (Jul 2, 2013)

I have...

1 Deer
1 Horse (well, actually a unicorn)
1 Hamster
1 Alligator
1 Sheep
1 Cat
1 Dog
1 Rabbit
1 Pig
1 Tiger

A nice variety, I think.


----------



## disneycat (Jul 2, 2013)

I have: 

3 frogs
2 cats
1 wolf
1 alligator
1 dog


----------



## Mirror (Jul 2, 2013)

Strange, I thought all villagers where completely random and each had an equal chance of appearing. I didn't think some where more common or less so than others, although I know certain villagers are more popular than others so they don't move around as much from other towns, and obviously species with less villagers (such as Octopus) aren't going to be very common. 

Luckily the only duplicates in my town are my two horses Clyde and Roscoe.


----------



## laceydearie (Jul 2, 2013)

3 ducks, 2 frogs. I have a mix of new and old overall in my village.
-Soleil (New)
-Joey (Old)
-Bill (Old)
-Freckles (Old)
-Croque (New)
-Celia (New)
-Lucky (Old)
-Tiffany (Old)
-Deirdre (New)
-Henry (New)
It all depends on how lucky you get with randomisation and the camper you choose.


----------



## Demeter (Jul 2, 2013)

I'd gladly trade you a gorilla for a frog


----------



## sweetfire (Jul 2, 2013)

Luckily I have no doubles:
I have:
1 deer
1 goat
1 elephant
1 bear
1 squirrel
1 cow
1 duck and 
1 wolf is moving in soon


----------



## seanman1224 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have:
Gladys - Ostrich
Maelle - Duck
Joey - Duck
Pinky - Bear
Lobo - Wolf
Apollo - Eagle
Sterling - Eagle
Marshal - Squirrel
Anchovy - Bird(who is leaving, yay)
Sylvia - Kangaroo

Yeah....;~;


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2013)

seanman1224 said:


> Lobo - Wolf



So much envy. He's my absolute favourite villager.


----------



## seanman1224 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tina said:


> So much envy. He's my absolute favourite villager.



I don't even like him...you can have him! lol


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2013)

seanman1224 said:


> I don't even like him...you can have him! lol



Are you serious? 'cause I'd love to have him!


----------



## seanman1224 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah, PM me and when he is ready to move, I'll let you know...Maybe we could do a trade something so PM me!


----------



## Coolio15 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mine are:
Two Mice-Chadder & Dora
Two Penguins-Tex & Flo
One Lion- Elvis(ugh..)
One Sheep- Timbra
One Elephant- Tucker 
One Tiger- Bangle
One Gorilla- Boone
One Hamster- Graham<3


----------



## MeetThyReaper (Jul 2, 2013)

I've got:

Elmer the donkey
Tabby the cat
Rolf the tiger
Frita the sheep
Vesta the sheep (she's leaving tomorrow)
Brofina the hen
Ken, a dancer pigeon?  Might be a blue chicken
Bill the muscle-bound duck
Naomi the asian-influence moo-cow

So I still have an empty campsite and planning to build something to occupy Vesta's house, so nobody builds there.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 2, 2013)

MeetThyReaper said:


> I've got:
> 
> Elmer the donkey
> Tabby the cat
> ...



Don't compare Elmer to a useless animal. Elmer is a beautiful stallion


----------



## Lin (Jul 2, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Don't compare Elmer to a useless animal. Elmer is a beautiful stallion



Donkeys aren't useless animals. >: O They work hard with little appreciation.


----------



## Tetsuya (Jul 2, 2013)

There are rare animals in animal crossing :O I didn't know they could be categorized by rarity.


----------



## Sholee (Jul 2, 2013)

i had 3 gorillas at one point, Violet, Hans and Boone. Boone moved out, now i'm just waiting for the other 2 to get outtt


----------



## Savio (Jul 2, 2013)

I've got two frogs. Gigi and Henry. I don't mind it so much.

Still got plenty of variety with my chicken, dog, squirrel, rhino, duck, and horse.


----------



## cambell600 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have two tigers Bangle and Rowan 
But I loove them both <3


----------



## sharkstache (Jul 2, 2013)

3 bunnies, 3 wolves, 1lion, 1 bear, 1 cat, 1 cow

lol.


----------



## jenniepooh (Jul 2, 2013)

4 hamsters, 1 rhino, 1 dog, 1 cat, 1 octopus, and 1 penguin.

I've seem too many hamsters in this game >.<


----------



## Ronbonbeno (Jul 2, 2013)

I have 
3 Bunnies (Cole, Mira and Pippy)
2 Cats (Anka and Kabuki)
2 Hamster (Graham and Hamlet)


----------



## chillv (Jul 2, 2013)

I have three kangaroos and two mice. The other three are hamster, pig, horse and a dog. At least my town is a little diverse.


----------



## kuryuki (Jul 2, 2013)

mine are all different but I can't help but feel they're..quite ugly compare to everyone elses ): I wish I got a rabbit or frog haha


----------



## Sunako0 (Jul 2, 2013)

1 Hamster, 1 kangaroo, 2 Ducks, 1 Bird, 1 Wolf, 1 Anteater, 1 Antelope, and 1 Squirell. my villagers are so diverse :3 , but i wanna get rid of one duck... -.e


----------



## Aivilo (Jul 3, 2013)

I have 4 cats (Tabby D:, Kid Cat, Bob and Moe), a duck, a bird, an ostrich, a mouse, a monkey and am looking for a cutie pie to come camping :3


----------



## CookieRose (Aug 23, 2015)

My villagers are:
Pango, Purrl, Kid Cat, Gayle, Margie, Rodney, Nate, Deirdre, and Lobo.

I don like Rodney or Nate very much, and Rodney said he wanted to move out, sooooo... Should I have let him move out?


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Aug 23, 2015)

I have...six hamsters in Balamb and all bunnies in Bunifrey, but that was obviously intentional.


----------



## CookieRose (Aug 23, 2015)

I've decided to let Rodney Move out. (I wonder whose next...)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flutterlove said:


> I have...six hamsters in Balamb and all bunnies in Bunifrey, but that was obviously intentional.



Wait... you have two towns?


----------



## Mick (Aug 23, 2015)

I've only ever had the one frog and that was Diva. 

please no, the memories are returning. It hurts. Send help, make it stop!! ;-;

I do currently have three wolves, well, two wolves and a fox... Must be my mayor that's attracting them.


----------



## CookieRose (Aug 23, 2015)

Mick said:


> I've only ever had the one frog and that was Diva.
> 
> please no, the memories are returning. It hurts. Send help, make it stop!! ;-;
> 
> I do currently have three wolves, well, two wolves and a fox... Must be my mayor that's attracting them.


Waaaaiiiitttt... I thought that only redd was a fox... Good job on your animal collection! On what game? (Mine is on New Leaf!)
What wolves?


----------



## Mick (Aug 23, 2015)

CookieRose said:


> Waaaaiiiitttt... I thought that only redd was a fox... Good job on your animal collection! On what game? (Mine is on New Leaf!)
> What wolves?



I'm also on NL!

I've had Lobo for a looong time, he was an automatic move-in, Whitney followed soon, also on her own, and Chief was invited from my campsite. 

Chief has the model of a wolf but the way he's textured makes him look like a fox (Kinda like Savannah is a horse looking like a zebra)


----------



## CookieRose (Aug 23, 2015)

Mick said:


> I'm also on NL!
> 
> I've had Lobo for a looong time, he was an automatic move-in, Whitney followed soon, also on her own, and Chief was invited from my campsite.
> 
> Chief has the model of a wolf but the way he's textured makes him look like a fox (Kinda like Savannah is a horse looking like a zebra)



Cool!

My Lobo Was too! I love Whitney! Ohhh... I know Cheif...

Oh... Yea... He sorta does! The orange fur... that little hair on his head... Yeaaah.... Or Like Julian is a unicorn. Oh wait. That's on purpose. Still.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CookieRose said:


> Cool!
> 
> My Lobo Was too! I love Whitney! Ohhh... I know Cheif...
> 
> Oh... Yea... He sorta does! The orange fur... that little hair on his head... Yeaaah.... Or Like Julian is a unicorn. Oh wait. That's on purpose. Still.



It even says on Nookipedia: Although he is a wolf, his fur color makes him look like a fox.


----------



## CookieRose (Aug 29, 2015)

Bangle is moving into my town.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 29, 2015)

i have 2 ostriches and 2 squirrels


----------



## Hypno KK (Aug 29, 2015)

All of the villagers are equally common/rare, since you have equal odds of getting each one of the 300+ villagers.

What makes them valuable is popularity but that doesn't make them rare. If it's a Tier 1 villager, they can be hard to get because of all the competition but if it's a Tier 5, many people just auto-void them so they can be hard to find too. This is just based on trading and people, not on the game itself.

If you want to know which of your villagers are popular, there's a thread that lists villagers by popularity in the Villager Trading Plaza.


----------



## Vanilly Lilly (Aug 29, 2015)

Well i got Katt... nothing more to say. Shes way too creepy for me


----------



## Barbara (Aug 29, 2015)

I have a feeling this thread is really old and has been bumped by someone...
*checks date*
Ahh, I see. I was going to reply, but the person who made this topic has probably already received tons of answers similar to mine and won't read the replies now anyway.
Why do people even bump such old topics? how is it even possible to go on about such a question for more than 2-3 pages? there obviously aren't rare or common villagers.


----------



## Hypno KK (Aug 29, 2015)

Barbara said:


> I have a feeling this thread is really old and has been bumped by someone...
> *checks date*
> Ahh, I see. I was going to reply, but the person who made this topic has probably already received tons of answers similar to mine and won't read the replies now anyway.
> Why do people even bump such old topics? how is it even possible to go on about such a question for more than 2-3 pages? there obviously aren't rare or common villagers.



I have no idea but the conversation suddenly seems to have turned into naming villagers you have


----------



## Mairen (Aug 29, 2015)

This thread is like 2 years old, what's with the bumping of old threads??


----------



## Barbara (Aug 29, 2015)

Ssshh, stop commenting or others'll reply to it again because you bump it up a little as well.


----------

